# Question about Lee's Radio Show



## Smallredbox (Oct 23, 2009)

**I wasn't exactly sure where to post this, sorry in advance if I'm in the wrong here 

I got to listen to one of the episodes of Lee's Radio show (creator of "there's Something About a Train" and "Hobos from Hell") and I really liked it, but couldn't seem to find any more episodes. As far as I can remember the episode I listened to was about Train Hopping in a post-911 America, and Jungles becoming empty.

Anyhow, I have a few questions regarding the show:

-Does anyone know if he still does this show

-Does anyone know of a place I can find archived shows?

-If you happened to have saved one or a few of them, could I get them off of you somehow?

Thanks


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 23, 2009)

maybe contact lee thru his myspace, he might have em on there


----------



## Smallredbox (Oct 24, 2009)

He has a myspace?! I never looked cause I couldn't remember his last name


----------

